# Unterschied Mechanischer Tastaturen zu "normalen" ?



## Mischk@ (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin, sagt mal was der Unterschied einer Mechanischen Tastatur zu einer "Normalen" ?

vor und Nachteile ?


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Oktober 2010)

Nachteile kenn ich jetzt keine. Aber dafür halt die Vorteile. Längere Lebensdauer, gleichbleibender Anschlag selbst nach Jahren wo ne G15 schon lange aufgegeben hat, der um Welten bessere Tastenanschlag als bei den Mainstream Tastaturen.


----------



## Mischk@ (15. Oktober 2010)

> Aber dafür halt die Vorteile. Längere Lebensdauer, gleichbleibender Anschlag selbst nach Jahren wo ne G15 schon lange aufgegeben hat


 
und was heisst das ?

Also ich hab eine Razer lycosa und fühlt sich nach 3 Jahren immernoch so an wie am erten Tag, dewegen frag ich...

Lohnt es sich unbedingt auf ne mechanische umzusteigen ?


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Oktober 2010)

Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber viele die einmal auf einer mechanischen Tastatur getippt haben wollen auch eine haben. Der Anschlag fühlt sich halt nicht so schwammig an wie bei einer Tastatur mit Rubberdomes. Ich hab damals auch eine Cherry mit Rubberdomes gehabt. Die fühlte sich nach 2 Jahren komplett anders an als eine neue. Deswegen hab ich mir dann eine mechanische gekauft. Meine Déck ist jeden Tag im Einsatz und der Tastenanschlag hat sich trotz beanspruchung kein bisschen verändert. Bei deiner Lycosa wird sich der Anschlag auch verändert haben. Nur merkt man das nicht so direkt. Man merkt den Unterschied dann, wenn man eine komplett neue Lycosa nimmt und dann auf der alten tippt und dann mal auf die neue wechselt.


----------

